# Cold sore



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, my DH has developed a cold sore over the last few days and has just started applying medication.  I am 13 wks pg, can I use a cold sore treatment just in case or should I wait and see if I develop one.  I've only ever had one in the past but I can never tell if I've got the signs of one or I'm just imagining them and so use the treatment.

Thanks,
Jols


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Be best to wait as you will not be catching it off your DH if you have already had one in the past. Once you are infected by the virus it lives in the nerve roots and being run down or having another illness is what allows the cold sore virus to pop up and cause symptoms again.


----------

